# Development Disaster - What Do I Do?



## TheChronoRogue (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey guys,

  I'm currently taking a photography class as my university.  I shot 4 rolls of Kodak Tri-X 400 B&W film over the past week and went into the darkroom today to develop it myself.  However, the locks were changed over the weekend and I was unable to get it.  I wanted to develop tonight so I could print tomorrow in class.  The film was for an assignment due on Wednesday.  On my way home, I stopped in at a CVS and asked if the could develop Tri-X B&W film.  The were selling some at the counter, so when they said yes, I assumed they knew what I was talking about.  Well I come back 30 mins later (thats how long they said it would take to make uncut negs) and find I have 4 rolls of purple tinted blank film.  Of course I realize that used a color process on my B&W film.  I talked to the clerk and he said that he couldnt do anything about it, but that I should talk to the manager tomorrow.  Now, I was wondering what sort of compensation should I asked for.  I feel that I am entitled to more than 4 rolls of free film, but I don't if I am out of line here and how much I should ask for.  Any advice you guys could provide would be great.  Thanks.

- TheChronoRogue


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 19, 2005)

They usually have a release of liability disclaimer with the max cost being the film replacement, so you're out of luck.

I'd be sure to get a refund and some film though. Bummer!


----------



## KevinR (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, in this case, get your new film and never try that again. :blushing:


----------

